

Are GWT and Google Dart Dead? - rkischuk
http://www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/blog/atlantech/2012/04/google-said-to-move-engineering-ops.html?ana=twt

======
justinsb
I doubt GWT is dead, as some major Google properties are built using it,
including AdWords.

That said, I really wish Google would work a bit more on polishing GWT. It's
an amazing technology, but the documentation is woeful (the official docs have
a lot of "docs coming soon"), and the UI out of the box doesn't compare e.g.
to Bootstrap.

I don't really understand why Google haven't fixed this; I expect it's simply
because it's not as interesting from an engineering point of view.

~~~
jsvaughan
According to Ray Cromwell on 20/4:

"I notice some people in my feed are worried Google might kill GWT. I can't
give specific details now, but there is some good news coming to be announced
later, so don't worry. :)"

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/110412141990454266397/posts/NnSq...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/110412141990454266397/posts/NnSqFaQRRJx)

Also note things like GWT super draft mode

------
afsina
These claims sound pretty bogus to me. From all indications (check from
Google+ #dartlang ) Dart seems to be alive and kicking.

------
brDart
yes, gwt is dead. <https://gist.github.com/1208618>

------
mvasilkov
Google Dart, it better be.

